# Ryobi ERT-1150V router



## trevor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have just obtained a unused but incomplete Ryobi 1150v router, the collet nut was missing so I obtained a new collet nut through Ryobi, however although the collet nut fits the router the collets are narrower than the collet barrel by quite a lot and even with the collett nut done up the colletts fall out, finally can anyone tell me if there should be a sleeve inserted as well as the collet in the collet barrel to prevent this occuring, or have I got the wrong collets.

Trevor


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Trevor: I can only guess. However i do have Ryobi routers. With my routers, there is only a nut, and a barrel type sleeve that is slit in 4 places. My first thought is that you could have a 1/4 in. collar, and a nut for a 1/2 in shaft. I would call Ryobi and tell them what the problem is, and they may be able to send the correct collar. Someone will be able to reply here and may know more than me.


----------



## trevor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi John

Thanks for that, I am going to order a set of collets from ryobi, and hopefully that will do the job.

Trevor


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hope that we are talking the same thing. The collet would only be the thin sleeve that fits into the not to tighten the bit in place. They are bough as a collet and nut. However, you must have the complete model and information in order to order it. When you talk about a set, it sounds as it is the rub collars that follow a template. If that is falling through the hole, you may need an adapter to hold it. I know that i am not that clear, So i wish you well.


----------



## trevor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi John,

Finally got in touch with ryobi technical, the original collet nut supplyed did not have a retaining ring in it, however they did supply another one with retaining ring and it works just fine now.

Again thank you for your help.

Trevor


----------

